# What eats guppies?



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, im starting to breed my fancy gups again. I'm doing some selective breeding. I want to know what types of fish that can fit into a 10 gal tank that will eat guppies. This is for the gups that I won't use for the breeding process. Of course im not going to flush them down the toilet!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Can you sell them to your LFS for credit?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Nothing much really that would fit in a 10g comforably


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

how about:

dwarf puffer
bucktooth tetra
convict

sell them to the LFS as feeder guppies


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

DP wont eat guppies. I have my DP in a tank with Endlers since they were fry, and they are allive and well.


----------



## snapshooter (Nov 15, 2004)

You could get a Blue Gularis (Fundulopanchax sjostedti)

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Fundulopanchax_sjostedti.php


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I vote that you bring them to your LFS too. If they are decent, they'll probably sell them as fancies, and if they're not, they would sell them as feeders.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Just give it to the LFS as feeders. Other then that, you could do a 29 with a convict, but that seems unnecesary.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Convicts won't do much damage from exp with all the convict I have had in the past.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

How about angels, will they eat guppy fry? I was thinking of raising some in my ten gallon and then giving my angel (when I get one) a "treat"


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

The Angelfish my girlfriend had definitely would have. No doubt about it. The angelfish would outgrow the 10g in no time though.


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

A single crenicichla compressiceps, the dwarf green pike cichlid, would make short work of guppy fry and would do fine in a healthy planted 10g tank


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

If you have Angels of bigger than a quarter they will hunt down every last guppy fry even in a moderately planted tank. At lest mine did when I used to breed them for sale to LFS years ago.
Gene


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Dwarf pike. Or a Bichir, or a small flowerhorn, African cichlids.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd say Bichir... I've seen them used as gold fish "cullers" (imagine your 50 guppy fry and multiply that my hundreds!).

If you had a bigger than 10 gallon I'd say Lepidiolamprologus Nkambae (one of my favorite cichlids, but you'd have to have at least a 30L for them) or Lepidiolamprologus Elongatus. Think "Small northern pike" they look very similar and have pretty big teeth. Good times (usually not for the girlfriend though..but it keeps her away from my fish room!)


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

cydric said:


> The Angelfish my girlfriend had definitely would have. No doubt about it. The angelfish would outgrow the 10g in no time though.


Oh yes, most def. The angel could be kept in something bigger though and the guppies raised in the ten.


----------

